# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Descomposición de una pera.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros he vuelto a colocar una fruta para que la colonice los hongos, la fruta elegida ha sido una pera ercolina.


Uno de los primeros días.



Un día des pues.



Dos días más.






Como hemos podido comprobar los hongos aprovechan cualquier herida en la piel para iniciar una colonización.
Saludos, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Seguro  que algo que nos enseñarás sacarás de ahí.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Yo lo unico que espero es que los experimentos los sigas haciendo con vegetales......si un dia se te va la olla y pones un bicho grande (gato, perro..), tu mujer, no se que haria contigo  :Smile:  :Mad: 
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera como me vas conociendo, algo habrá.
Huesito tengo un tío que dice que no hay cosa mas buena que una locura bien administrada, je, je.

Saludos, Francisco

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros sigo con este estudio, subo dos fotos para que podáis ver como de nuevo los hongos de la especie Rhisopus a vuelto a colonizar la fruta.





En el siguiente post veremos un giro sustancial en el estudio.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues si, cuando ya estaba harto de aspirar esporas de  Rhisopus sp cosa que todavía no estoy seguro que sea muy buena, mantener un olor de putrefacción en la habitación de estudios y prácticamente tenia pensado tirar la pera volví  a abrir un trozo y de repente observe unos pequeños movimientos, quede un poco asombrado eran unas larvas transparentes, larvas de Drosophila melanogaster o mosca de las frutas.
La  Drosophila melanogaster había utilizado la pera para sacar una puesta de nuevas congéneres.

La primera foto son las fundas de los huevos ya eclosionados.




La segunda foto son ya en estado larvario.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

Francisco, te digo que al final por la peste y las moscas, la jefa, te deja sin cenar   :Big Grin: .
Impresionante trabajo con una fruta.
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, subo el vídeo de las larvas de Drosophila, el vídeo para este tipo de  asuntos es mucho más elocuente.




Espero que os guste.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (03-nov-2013),embalses al 100% (03-nov-2013),HUESITO (04-nov-2013),sergi1907 (03-nov-2013),willi (04-nov-2013)

----------


## willi

Francisco, no puedo ver el video.

Ya puedo verlo gracias a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Para verlo, he tenido que copiar la url del video y abrirlo en una ventana nueva. 
Muy bueno, es asombroso. Gracias Francisco

¡solucionado!

----------

frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013)

----------


## sergi1907

Fantástico trabajo Francisco.

Muchas gracias por todo lo que nos estás enseñando.

----------

frfmfrfm (03-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

Pues yo lo he visto bien desde que lo puso  :Confused:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a todos por vuestra paciencia, sobre el vídeo yo lo veía bien en el portátil e incluso con el móvil, wili  si sigue sin verlo me lo dices y pienso como enviartelo por el enlace.
Ben me alegra verte de nuevo, parece que no pero se te hecha de menos.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

willi (04-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos como habían algunas mosquitas pululando sobre la pera para realizar una nueva puesta he capturado una y la he pasado por el microscopio.

Las fotos.






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (05-nov-2013),Los terrines (05-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno ha llegado el final de este estudio del ciclo de la descomposición de la pera quiero comentar que aunque la Drosophila en las fotos se ve muy grande no llegaba a 2 mm.
Bueno subo las dos ´ultimas fotos de esta historia.






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (07-nov-2013),Los terrines (07-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

Voy a tener pesadillas con la mosquita. 
¿Para qué veo yo esto a las tantas de la noche?  :Wink:

----------

frfmfrfm (07-nov-2013)

----------


## HUESITO

> Voy a tener pesadillas con la mosquita. 
> ¿Para qué veo yo esto a las tantas de la noche?


Pues si que es fea la mosca, me recuerda a cierta pelicula de los 40.
Saludos y gran trabajo. Ya puedes tirar la pera y matar las moscas  :Smile: .

----------

frfmfrfm (07-nov-2013)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues sí, cuando se mira las cosas de cerca cambian un monto si son feas en estado natural peor aumentado, pero la pregunta es para que utilizan estas vellosidades y estos ojos compuestos ven exactamente lo mismo que nosotros o están más especializado para su forma de alimentarse y cual es la necesidad de poner los huevos en un ambiente en putrefacción etc, etc...
Esas son algunas que se me ocurre.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

